# Uncle Jimbo auf 2Fach umbauen



## Roli78 (11. November 2011)

Hallo Freunde der Rose,

Ich hab mir ein Uncle Jimbo gestellt, welches bald auch mal geliefert werden soll.

Nun hab ich versucht herauszufinden, wie ich die 3fach Kurbel am einfachsten auf 2Fach umbaue. Ich habe eine SRAM X9 Kurbel, und müsste als grosses Kettenblatt ein 36er haben.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das passende Kettenblatt erhalte und ob das richtig ist, dass ich einfach das grosse entferne und mit einem Bashguard ersetzte? gibt das keine problem mit der Kettenlinie? bzw. müssten die beiden verbleibenden Kettenblätter ein wenig nach rechts versetzt werden, und wenn ja, wie?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruss
Roli


----------



## bikulus (11. November 2011)

Hallo Rolli
ich hab meins erst vor 2 Tagen umgebaut. Hab einfach das große Blatt runter und den Bash drauf. Ich lasse erst mal das 33er Blatt, das Jimbo wird ja kein Race bike, da ich vor allem bergauf eh kleine Gänge fahre werde ich auch nix mit der Kettenlinie ändern. Wenn dann müsstest du die Kurbel ausbauen und die Spacer anders einbauen, kann dir aber jetzt auch nicht sagen welche da drin sind. Wie gesagt ich sehe da kein Problem.
Obs ein 36 Kettenblatt für 10fach vorn gibt ??? Allerdings hab ich auh schon gehört gelesen, dass du die Kettenblätter von 9fach auch als 10fach nehmen kannst. Käme auf einen Versuch an.
Hoffe das hilft
Gruß
Bikulus
ach ja, ich werd heut meinen ersten Ausritt mit meinem neuen Jimbo haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roli78 (11. November 2011)

Danke dir! ich kanns ja auch mal so versuchen und dann immer noch ändern..

VIEL SPASS! ich muss mich noch bis am 30. November gedulden


----------



## GeorgeP (11. November 2011)

Kannst du problemloß umbauen !

Cheers
George


----------



## TheOnos (11. November 2011)

Also wenn es so einen Thread jetzt explizit gibt muss ich auch nochmal wirklich nachfragen....ich bin da einfach noch zu unsicher...
Also wenn ich jetzt die G-Junkies ZweiG an mein Jimbo bauen will, brauche ich eine ZweiG ET mit Rockring.
Die Größe reicht ja bis 40 Zähne (alternative 44). Die Rockringgröße (34, 38, 42 44 Zähne) ist doch eigentlich auch egal, hauptsache größer wie das 2. Ritzel. 
Ist meine Aufnahme ISCG 03 oder 05? 
Und ist die Stegbreite / Aufnahme des Rockrings bei 18mm und 23mm?

Ich bin da so unsicher echt...ich dachte das kann nicht so schwer sein da etwas zu finden. Beziehungsweise das Richtige zu finden.

Danke schonmal für alle Ratschläge


----------



## GeorgeP (11. November 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Also wenn es so einen Thread jetzt explizit gibt muss ich auch nochmal wirklich nachfragen....ich bin da einfach noch zu unsicher...
> Also wenn ich jetzt die G-Junkies ZweiG an mein Jimbo bauen will, brauche ich eine ZweiG ET mit Rockring.
> Die Größe reicht ja bis 40 Zähne (alternative 44). Die Rockringgröße (34, 38, 42 44 Zähne) ist doch eigentlich auch egal, hauptsache größer wie das 2. Ritzel.
> Ist meine Aufnahme ISCG 03 oder 05?
> ...


 
Kleiner tipp, die jungs von G-Junkie sind sehr kompetent. Ruf doch einfach mal dort an !

Cheers
George


----------



## Koerk (11. November 2011)

Also ich hab das Beef Cake FR SL.
Meine X9 Kurbel hat eine Stegbreite von 18mm.
Allerdings gab es bei der Montage der Zweig scheinbar Probleme, so dass ich nochmal zu Rose musste. Die Kettenlinie hat wohl nicht ganz gepasst, das wurde von einem Mitarbeiter aber mit 2 Unterlegscheiben gelöst.

Kann wie gesagt nur vom BC sprechen, ob es beim Jimbo genauso läuft kann ich dir nicht verraten. Müsste aber glaube ich auch ne ISCG 05 sein.


----------



## Sieb (17. November 2011)

Ich möchte auch mein UJ auch umbauen von 3 auf 2 fach mit Kettenführung.

Habe FSA V-drive kurbel, kann ich einfach das mittlere 32 ersetzen durch sag ein Shimano slx 36, oder soll mann unbedingt eines von FSA gebrauchen. Und wenn von FSA, kann man denn DH version nemen (= ohne Schalthilfe??)?

Danke!


----------



## BSChris (16. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit
Ich würde mal gerne wissen, was Ihr davon haltet.
Habe ein Jimbo 2011er X9 3x10.
Würde ganz gerne auf 2 fach umbauen. Nun wollte ich nur mal von euch wissen,
ob es dann immer noch Touren tauglich ist. Würde mir dann demnächst 2 fach X0 Trigger bestellen,
und vorne nen 22er und 36er fahren wollen. Hinten würde ich die 11-32T lassen.
Vielleicht hat ja einer diese konfig. und kann dazu was sagen.

edit: Achja Schaltwerk soll nen X0 Medium werden und umwerfer nen X0 2 fach

Gruß
Ich


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Januar 2012)

BSChris schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> Ich würde mal gerne wissen, was Ihr davon haltet.
> Habe ein Jimbo 2011er X9 3x10.
> Würde ganz gerne auf 2 fach umbauen. Nun wollte ich nur mal von euch wissen,
> ...


 
Also hinten würde ich bei 2fach min. 11-34t nehmen

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (16. Januar 2012)

@Sieb: Nein, ohne Steighilfen wird das nicht funktionieren.

@BSChris: Warum neue Trigger und neue Kassette? Fahr das Zeug erst einmal kaputt. Den Trigger kannst Du auch bei 2-fach benutzen, da Du ja den Umwerfer auf 2 Gänge limitierst. Die Kassette kannst Du für den Anfang locker weiter fahren bis sie verschlissen ist. Wenn Du vorne 22 / 36 fährst, reicht die 32er auch aus.
Schaltwerk würde ich genauso handhaben, erst das Alte kaputt fahren und wenn neu dann gegen Medium tauschen.

Wenn Du natürlich Bock auf Geld ausgeben und Schrauben hast, bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (16. Januar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also hinten würde ich bei 2fach min. 11-34t nehmen
> 
> Cheers
> George



Wo  ist da die Logik. Beim leichtesten Gang ändert sich nix ob man 2 oder 3-fach fährt. Also ist es egal ob du hinten 11-32 oder 11-36 fährst. 
Bei nem 22 KB vorne kurbelt man sich doch tot bergauf mit 22-36. 
Fahre seid zwei Jahren 11-28er Kassette. Im Mittelgebirge kein Problem und macht schön dicke Waden am Berg


----------



## -MIK- (16. Januar 2012)

seh ich genauso. Allerdings finde ich 28 - 11 schon ne Ansage.  Wo genau fährst Du im Mittelgebirge?


----------



## CrossX (16. Januar 2012)

Sauerland, Hochsauerland, Harz. 

War damit aber auch letztes Jahr in den Alpen unterwegs. Da hätte es aber auch gerne ein etwas kleinerer Gang sein dürfen. Aber ich mag diese 34er Pizzateller am Hinterrad nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (16. Januar 2012)

Naja, form follows function, aus Optikgründen würde ich mir jetzt keine Rennradkassette auf das Tourenbike schrauben.


----------



## CrossX (16. Januar 2012)

Ist eine SLX-Kassette auf nem Enduro. Von daher passt das schon. Habs nicht eilig bergauf


----------



## BSChris (16. Januar 2012)

Jo erst einmal Danke Jungs. Das hilft mir schon sehr viel weiter.
Aber das 33er Ritzel gegen ein 36er tauschen ist ok ja?

@MIK Wollte mir nen neuen Trigger holen weil ich vorher auch Sram X0 hatte und beim Jimbo dachte nu fährst mal X9 weil ich zu geizig war den aufpreis zu bezahlen.
Aber muss sagen das ist schon nen Qualitätsunterschied bei den beiden. und es ärgert mich das ich den unteren Schalthebel eben nicht verstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (1. Februar 2012)

Hey ...

Hat der onkel mod. 2012 iscg aufnahme oder nicht ?! 

WEHE ihr meckert, dass es hier schon iwo steht... keine lust zu suchen 

greetz


----------



## -Nikome- (1. Februar 2012)

Ja, ISCG 05.


----------



## TheOnos (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab ja umgebaut. Wollt ihr wissen warum? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njlTP1buxpI"]Mein Grund auf 2-Fach umzurÃ¼sten      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## janni88 (8. Februar 2012)

auch dafür, ich frag mich immer warum die da dran sind 

thx, scaul


----------



## T0niM0ntana (23. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit Leutz,
ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich 2-fach Umbau, zwar nicht fürs Jimbo sonderns fürs BC aber sollte ja egal sein.

Also Kurbel ist ne X0 10-fach, große und mittlere Kettenblatt ist ab, mittlere sollte eigentlich nen 36er Chainsaw von Sixpack werden. Eigentlich weil folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich versuche, das 36er Kettenblatt auf die mittlere Position zu montieren, passt es nicht. Der "Innendurchmesser" ist ein paar mm zu klein.
Ich habs mal spasshalber auf die Position des großen Kettenblatts gehalten, dort passt es perfekt!

Mach ich irgendwas falsch? Denkfehler? Oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd?

Verwirrte Grüße 
Toni

EDIT>
Moinsen, ich denke rausgefunden zu haben, dass ich das Chainsaw KB garnicht nehmen kann, da keine Steighilfen dran!
Gehe ich da recht in der Annahme?
Wenn ja, was kann ich sonst Gutes nehmen?


----------



## -Nikome- (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte vorher mit Kettenblättern einer anderen Marke ähnliche Probleme.Nun habe ich mir vom Roseversand original Sram Kettenblätter (22/36 in schwarz) für meine X9 Kurbel bestellen lassen. Da ist man wenigstens sicher dass sie auch passen.


----------



## Alex-F (24. Februar 2012)

Das hier sollte gehen


----------



## T0niM0ntana (26. Februar 2012)

Hab auch mit Rose telefoniert. Da wurde mir aber gesagt, das sie kein entsprechendes Kettenblatt im Angebot hätten.

@Alex: Danke dir, aber hab das hier schon geordert


----------



## Alex-F (26. Februar 2012)

Auch nett. Währe mir aber an meinem Bike zu laut.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (26. Februar 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> zu laut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (26. Februar 2012)

Die Farbe


----------



## -Nikome- (26. Februar 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Hab auch mit Rose telefoniert. Da wurde mir aber gesagt, das sie kein entsprechendes Kettenblatt im Angebot hätten.



Die haben sie auch nicht im Angebot, können sie aber bestellen und an dich weitersenden.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (26. Februar 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Die Farbe



Aso 
So muss datt 

Ja ne, mir wurde von der Technikabteilung gesagt das könnte man so nicht bei denen kaufen....wer nicht will der hat schon.


----------



## Alex-F (26. Februar 2012)

Ich hab schon viele rote Teile am Bike


----------

